# So I just ordered one of these catfish...



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Whatta ya think?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome catfish if you have a huge tank or pond to keep it in when it grows out.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow very beautiful! What kind? the sail looks like my plecos lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

BC has some pond-sized tanks. Lovely fish. btw.


----------



## Erotik (Jul 11, 2010)

So beautiful! I'm jealous.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah they are rare and I found one under $200 so I had to buy him. Its a Liearus pictus, very cool catfish which will bring me a nice profit in the next year.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

beautiful how big does he get?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Lol the guy won't sell cats that outgrow even the biggest aquariums so I don't really care how big it gets as long as my stingrays cant eat it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Dude, that is awesome. Good luck with it!

What kind of profit? are you going to resell it at a larger size, or breed it with another one you already have?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful catfish! I love it!


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

Very cool. Thought you were moving though. And when did you get stingrays?!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Very cool Catfish, and they do get expensive. They grow to be about 25", which isn't too bad. 
Post pics when he arrives!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> Dude, that is awesome. Good luck with it!
> 
> What kind of profit? are you going to resell it at a larger size, or breed it with another one you already have?


I'll enjoy him for a year and grow him out, I have a buddy who will take it for sure. Catfish get expensive here as they get bigger, cats like tigs and flash cats though, not common ones.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

*Awesome *


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> I'll enjoy him for a year and grow him out, I have a buddy who will take it for sure. Catfish get expensive here as they get bigger, cats like tigs and flash cats though, not common ones.


Tigs are always expensive though, lol. Think I found a 4" for $200. Too much for me.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

So he arrived today but hes still small so pics will be too hard, I can't take pics of small fish, just big uns.


----------

